# my first freshwater aquarium!



## AndyM fishnerd (Oct 21, 2012)

This is the first day cycling my 36 gallon bow front tank! Got 12 ghost shrimps helping out lol


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't have any experience with shrimp, but would like to try them in the future. Get some pictures up. Would love to see your setup.....
Another ontario person, welcome....


----------

